# How to set up a marine nano-tank...



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

as title above please... Ive been thinking about starting up my own marine tank a nano to be exact and i want to do it proberly and i was wondering where the hell do i start :lol2:


----------



## ReefKeeper (Jan 16, 2009)

Join a good deadicated marine forum like the one in my sig, You will find many of the answers from like minded hobbyists , Or stick around on this forum for great help also


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

Research is the best place to start, as mentioned by Reefkeeper a good marine fishkeeping site will supply you with the information you need.

Investing in the right gear from the start will also save you the hassle and expense of buying new stuff later on.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Cheers for the advice :2thumb:


----------



## TUBBS (Mar 16, 2009)

what size nano?

i've currently got a 25L nano/pico tank that is about 6 weeks old and has just started getting it's coral and i'm looking for some nano gobies


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

Its pretty simple once you have the hang of it. Have you ever kept fish before? Coldwater? Freshwater?


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Tank
Refractometer
Ammonia/nitrate and nitrite test kit (salifert are ok)
Marine salted RO water 1.025sg
Unsalted RO water to top up evapourated water
Live Rock - approx 1kg per 10 litres
A pump for some flow - the more random the better - think ocean currents
A light appropriate to the coral sp' you may wish to keep in the future.
Heater set @ 25c.
Patience.

Throw it all in. Allow good water movement around and through the live rock (LR.) Wait. test water. Wait. Test water. Wait until the 3 test kit readings above hit zero.
Might take 6-8 weeks.

Join a good Marine Fish forum. MFUK or similar.


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

Hmmm I'm not looking to set a nano up, but just out of curiousity, could you use something like a 17lt for a marine nano tank?


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Frase said:


> Hmmm I'm not looking to set a nano up, but just out of curiousity, could you use something like a 17lt for a marine nano tank?


You can go as small as you like BUT no fish suitable for a 17L nano.


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

Okay thats fine lol thanks


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

go as big as you can afford,i started with a 120 litre tank,within 2 months after putting first fish in ive gone to a 4ft now,and am already wanting a 6 or 7 foot its highly addictive.i hope youve got deep pockets cos you will need them


----------



## atkinsww (Jul 13, 2008)

If you are only now starting marines, go for as big as you can get/afford.

I started with a 60l nano for my first tank and it was unforgiving, so I had to sadly quit.

A nano means there is less water, so any changes can have a huge effect, this caused many problems for me in terms of evaporation.

With a larger tank, the same slight changes that could devastate a nano wont have as large of an effect on a tank, lets say 120l as there is more water.

In terms of equipment what Caz said is perfect. With regards to the refractometer, they are the best, but come t a price of about £35. You may see an instrument called a 'hydrometer' which are cheaper, but their quality sucks and they have been known to be out by +/-5!

For the pump, Id reccommend a Hydor Koralia nano (or 2), these are small pumps with a large flow output and are ideal for smaller tanks. 2 would give a much more random flow.

Id also reccommend 3kgs of live rock for a 25l tank, try to get smaller pieces to make an interesting aquascape, and please dont be tempted to add fish straight away, you need to let live rock cure first. Measure the levels with Salifert test kits (these are some of the best kits).

If you need any other help, just post  or feel free to pm me 

For a forum, id reccomend UltimateReef.com

I found it to be the best I came across, and its one of the most popular in the UK with EXTREMELY knowlegable people, who are glad to help.

Regards

Will


----------

